
Write Tracking for Nim (Part 2) - dom96
https://nim-lang.org/araq/writetracking_2.html
======
PMunch
Very interesting to see this being added to the language. Definitely hits
closer to the definition I would expect from "noSideEffects". Are there any
plans for moving forward and hopefully out of the "experimental" phase?

------
planetis
sorry for the ignorant question, how's nim optimizer going to benefit from
write tracking? I suspect it has something to do with cursor inference (borrow
checking)?

